# Neighbors that don't like cats!



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so I live in an apartement complex, and I feed some cats who are stray/ferals. The person that lives above us doesn't like cats. So yesterday he came out of his apartment and saw me feeding the cats. He look at me and he said "I see that you like cats" I responded "I don't like cats, I love cats." He said "Well, I don't like cats, and you shouldn't feed them because my dog doesn't like cats and everytime I come outside to walk him we see two cats sleeping by the bushes next to you porch." Ohh, it was on from that moment on.. I told him "Well, if your dog doesn't like cats don't take him outside then, ohhh and if you do take your dog for walks can you please carry a plastic bag to pick up after your dog because I see sometimes that your dog poops everywhere and you don't pick it up. Ohhh, and about the cat you said the cats are by my porch not at your porch so I don't see what the problem is." my husband was just looking at me as if trying to say "please don't fight with the neighbor." Well, he should care about his ugly dog and leave the cats alone lol. Just because he doesn't like cats it doesn't give him the right to tell me what to do with cats...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have simply responded, "and I don't like *****. I guess we're both out of luck".


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I should of...*



MowMow said:


> I would have simply responded, "and I don't like ****. I guess we're both out of luck".


I know, maybe I should tell him that when I see him next time. Yeah he is complaining....and his dog poops everywhere and he doesn't clean afterwards. At least my cats are clean because I feed them and they have three litter boxes outside which I clean everyday because if I feed them I don't want them to be pooping everywhere.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

this could get ugly. For the safety of the cats you shouldn't be feeding them anymore. My mom had a neighbor once who trapped her outdoor cats and sold them to labs, some people just shoot um. although this is illegal to do in a city it still happens. 

Please stop feeding them and let nature take it course, you cant save all the cats and by feeding them you will only make greater numbers exist then what the area can support. No one is really going to want feral cats and its better if they live wild after being altered to control the breeding.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you fear for their safety, please call the shelter to come trap them. Don't just suddenly stop caring for them if they've learned to depend on you. It's cruel. I do agree they should be fixed so they don't multiply.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I will keep feeding them..*



CatsPride said:


> this could get ugly. For the safety of the cats you shouldn't be feeding them anymore. My mom had a neighbor once who trapped her outdoor cats and sold them to labs, some people just shoot um. although this is illegal to do in a city it still happens.
> 
> Please stop feeding them and let nature take it course, you cant save all the cats and by feeding them you will only make greater numbers exist then what the area can support. No one is really going to want feral cats and its better if they live wild after being altered to control the breeding.


There only two cats that live outside and I don't know if they are feral or stray because they are friendly but don't let me pet them. Either or it shouldn't be his problem because this cats don't bother him.They are fixed though no problem about them reproducing, and if he does something like that to my cats something will happen to his dog too lol. Sorry I don't get intimidated by people. I am a nice person if you are nice to me but if you want to play ugly I can play ugly too. I see his dog pooping everywhere even infront of my porch and I didn't say anything but if he is acting like a douche bag then I will let him know..


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I called*



Mary_NH said:


> find a no kill group who will help them out.
> For many people it's not that they don't like cats they just prefer to turn a blind eye to homeless cats.


I did that already but they have no space available, so I called the Feral friends coallitions and I trapped them and they got them fixed...


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

It sounds like these ferals are in good hands. I would however find a barn or someplace else for them to live, living near a dangerous neighbor isn't safe and if you think about it isn't fair on the guy, he may have had a bad expereince with cats or have fears over them. Cats do have some nasty things about them if they are Intact, have you explained to him that spraying and caterwaling wont occur because they are fixed.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I will never leave those cats*



MowMow said:


> If you fear for their safety, please call the shelter to come trap them. Don't just suddenly stop caring for them if they've learned to depend on you. It's cruel. I do agree they should be fixed so they don't multiply.


 I will never stop caring about those cats just because a douche bag wants to take his dog outside for a walk. They are fixed the Feral friends coallition helped me do that...I fixed my blacky on my own because he is friendly and goes inside my house all the time but he likes to be outdoor more...


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*???*



CatsPride said:


> It sounds like these ferals are in good hands. I would however find a barn or someplace else for them to live, living near a dangerous neighbor isn't safe and if you think about it isn't fair on the guy, he may have had a bad expereince with cats or have fears over them. Cats do have some nasty things about them if they are Intact, have you explained to him that spraying and caterwaling wont occur because they are fixed.


mmmmmmm no he said he doesn't like the cats because when he goes outside his dog doesn't like cats. Besides when I was young, I was bitten 3 times by different dogs and I don't hate dogs because of that. My neighbor is just saying that because his doggie doesn't like cats...so if he gets rid of his dog then I will stop feeding that cats lol.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't get it. If his dog doesn't like cats, then take him to a different location then or he could of just move out.. lol


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*That is what I am saying...*



konstargirl said:


> I don't get it. If his dog doesn't like cats, then take him to a different location then or he could of just move out.. lol


 
He is such *** he thought I was going to say "yes, I will do whatever you want sir" but he was so wrong lol.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Stand your ground, you are doing what is right!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

CatsPride said:


> Please stop feeding them and let nature take it course, you cant save all the cats and by feeding them you will only make greater numbers exist then what the area can support. No one is really going to want feral cats and its better if they live wild after being altered to control the breeding.


CatsPride there is a BIG grassroots movement that Trap/neuter/Return with feral cats. After a feral cat is trapped, it is s/n, vaccinated, treated for mites or fleas and released back where it was found. Then care takers, like Lineth, then feed the feral cats to help give them quality of life and comfort. Lineth has a kind heart to be doing this. We have a feral section on cat forum where TNR is discussed and encouraged.

Word to the wise Lineth. (Ive learned this one the hard way) Dont _start_ a pis-sing contest that you cant win, for the ferals sake. There are a lot of heartless people out there who would hurt a cat, to hurt you. Ive found I can usually sweet talk a lot of people and find common ground to get my way for the cats. :cool


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

CatsPride said:


> this could get ugly. For the safety of the cats you shouldn't be feeding them anymore....
> 
> Please stop feeding them and let nature take it course, you cant save all the cats and by feeding them you will only make greater numbers exist then what the area can support. No one is really going to want feral cats and its better if they live wild after being altered to control the breeding.


This is the worst advice I've ever seen on this forum. 
Lineth, I applaud your fighting spirit. 
Way to stand up to your idiot neighbor.
Thanks for caring for these ferals.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Word to the wise Lineth. (Ive learned this one the hard way) Dont _start_ a pis-sing contest that you cant win, for the ferals sake. There are a lot of heartless people out there who would hurt a cat, to hurt you. Ive found I can usually sweet talk a lot of people and find common ground to get my way for the cats. :cool


I totally agree with Mitts & Tess on this one. Also, could it be maybe your neighbor was trying to imply that since his dog doesn't like cats, the cats could be attacked if maybe the dog is unleashed or something along those lines? I mean, I wasn't there, but to be perfectly honest taking this '100% bratty' approach will not make things better. It will just cause bad blood between you and your neighbor. What if he calls animal control and lies through his teeth about the cats being a nuisance or sick or whatever to be spiteful? Your ferals could be taken away and put down. If I were you, I would curb my ego, and at least attempt to find out what's really bugging the neighbor without being defensive about it. It most likely can be resolved with a very simple fix.

Good luck!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Well, he better no*



Mitts & Tess said:


> CatsPride there is a BIG grassroots movement that Trap/neuter/Return with feral cats. After a feral cat is trapped, it is s/n, vaccinated, treated for mites or fleas and released back where it was found. Then care takers, like Lineth, then feed the feral cats to help give them quality of life and comfort. Lineth has a kind heart to be doing this. We have a feral section on cat forum where TNR is discussed and encouraged.
> 
> Word to the wise Lineth. (Ive learned this one the hard way) Dont _start_ a pis-sing contest that you cant win, for the ferals sake. There are a lot of heartless people out there who would hurt a cat, to hurt you. Ive found I can usually sweet talk a lot of people and find common ground to get my way for the cats. :cool


 Yes, he doesn't wants cat around because his dog doesn't like cats...I just hated the way he acted...I don't care if his dog doesn't like cats. His dog poops all over infronto of my porch and I never said a word to him...grrrrrrrrrr but I hope we don't have encounters like that no more...Yes, the feral coalition has helped me with cats outside...I have done 8 cats already...and if I see more I for sure will do them too...:kittyturn:kittyturn:kittyturn


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*NO, he didn't mean it that way..*



dweamgoil said:


> I totally agree with Mitts & Tess on this one. Also, could it be maybe your neighbor was trying to imply that since his dog doesn't like cats, the cats could be attacked if maybe the dog is unleashed or something along those lines? I mean, I wasn't there, but to be perfectly honest taking this '100% bratty' approach will not make things better. It will just cause bad blood between you and your neighbor. What if he calls animal control and lies through his teeth about the cats being a nuisance or sick or whatever to be spiteful? Your ferals could be taken away and put down. If I were you, I would curb my ego, and at least attempt to find out what's really bugging the neighbor without being defensive about it. It most likely can be resolved with a very simple fix.
> 
> Good luck!


 
No, he didn't meant it that way. The way he said it I didn't like. It is not "bratty" attitude, like I said treat me with respect and I will treat likewise. His dog poops all over infront of my porch and he doesn't even bother to pick up after his dog. A lot of neighbors have dogs around here and they all carry bags to pick up after their dogs. I never said a word to him about that. I pay my rent, and I do what I want in my porch. Whatevers he does on his porch is not my business so I expect him to get out of my business as well.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*that is what I thought too*



Greenport ferals said:


> This is the worst advice I've ever seen on this forum.
> Lineth, I applaud your fighting spirit.
> Way to stand up to your idiot neighbor.
> Thanks for caring for these ferals.


 
I know that is what I though too lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He sounds like a real jerk. But for the cats sake, work him! 

That is fantastic that 8 cats have been done. Sounds like a good TNR group helping you. It takes a lot of people doing different jobs to help the ferals. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yeah*



Mitts & Tess said:


> He sounds like a real jerk. But for the cats sake, work him!
> 
> That is fantastic that 8 cats have been done. Sounds like a good TNR group helping you. It takes a lot of people doing different jobs to help the ferals. Keep up the good work.


The people at Feral coalition are so nice, I am thinking about fostering cats in my house, but I feel I will get attach and cry when they leave  Well, I wasn't screaming or yelling at him. You can manage to get back at someone and be civilized at the same time.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

The reason I say it's bratty is because you are seeking to control his behavior (his not picking up the poop in front of your porch. It's not ON your porch is it? So, going by your same logic, you have no reason to complain. Yes, he should have minded his own business when you guys spoke, but some people feel justified for whatever reason (I am guessing this is an older person). You can't read his mind (so you don't know why) and you can't control his behavior (only your own). I would just ask the man directly without getting all huffy about it. It would be nice if he were more considerate and picked up after his dog. In a perfect world that would be the case, but in reality, he could be a sour unhappy man with a bad hip or whatever...doesn't matter. You can speculate about it all day long, and you can choose to call him names or chuckle behind his back if it makes you feel better...still doesn't solve the problem though. Bottom line is you have to live next to this person and you still don't know exactly WHY he doesn't like the cats. He just gave you an off-the-cuff answer, and more than likely, that is not what is actually bothering him. But whatever...I am not here to argue with you about this. IMO, right now, being this cavalier about this type of situation = bratty. And, to be perfectly frank, I will admit I didn't see it that way 20 years ago, but having lived in the same house for the last 12 years with my pets and family, I would definitely want to find out why my neighbor was upset and try to circumvent any waves that could come my way.

I DO hope your situation with feeding the ferals improves in the end for their sake.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yes, it is right infront of my porch...right there I literally can step on it i*



dweamgoil said:


> The reason I say it's bratty is because you are seeking to control his behavior (his not picking up the poop in front of your porch. It's not ON your porch is it? So, going by your same logic, you have no reason to complain. Yes, he should have minded his own business when you guys spoke, but some people feel justified for whatever reason (I am guessing this is an older person). You can't read his mind (so you don't know why) and you can't control his behavior (only your own). I would just ask the man directly without getting all huffy about it. It would be nice if he were more considerate and picked up after his dog. In a perfect world that would be the case, but in reality, he could be a sour unhappy man with a bad hip or whatever...doesn't matter. You can speculate about it all day long, and you can choose to call him names or chuckle behind his back if it makes you feel better...still doesn't solve the problem though. Bottom line is you have to live next to this person and you still don't know exactly WHY he doesn't like the cats. He just gave you an off-the-cuff answer, and more than likely, that is not what is actually bothering him. But whatever...I am not here to argue with you about this. IMO, right now, being this cavalier about this type of situation = bratty. And, to be perfectly frank, I will admit I didn't see it that way 20 years ago, but having lived in the same house for the last 12 years with my pets and family, I would definitely want to find out why my neighbor was upset and try to circumvent any waves that could come my way.
> 
> I DO hope your situation with feeding the ferals improves in the end for their sake.


Yes, right there at my porch I can literally could step on it if I wanted.all I have to do is step out of the little door outside my porch..but I never said anything because animals are animals. I do feed the cats but that is inside my porch so why should he cared? I don't go to his house and tell him wthat do at his porch...People people they expect to walk over you and expect you to say nothing...sorry I am not like that. Like said I wasn't yelling or screaming at him because I don't need to be like. I told him what I had to tell him in a civilized way..no need to yell, or say bad words. I know better than that!!


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

I agree with a lot others on this thread that taking a diplomatic approach is best. However, if thats impossible and things escalate in a negative direction, you need some kind of ammunition to use against this creep.

You said he lets his dog poop in front of your house and doesn't pick it up. You need to film this (multiple times if possible) to empower yourself and use it against him if necessary. Fines can range anywhere between 100-500$.

I wouldnt worry about this guy harming the cats though. His knowing that you could retaliate against his dog preempts his harming your cats.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

CatsPride said:


> this could get ugly. For the safety of the cats you shouldn't be feeding them anymore. My mom had a neighbor once who trapped her outdoor cats and sold them to labs, some people just shoot um. although this is illegal to do in a city it still happens.
> 
> Please stop feeding them and let nature take it course, you cant save all the cats and by feeding them you will only make greater numbers exist then what the area can support. No one is really going to want feral cats and its better if they live wild after being altered to control the breeding.


The only thing that made any sense in this post was this: *its better if they live wild after being altered to control the breeding*.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

I would cease throwing his faults at him. Instead I would tell him you're sorry the cats are bothering him, that you can't take them inside, and that you can't let them starve either. I would worry that angering him could lead to him poisoning the cat's food or something else.

I know it sucks to kiss butt, but sometimes you gotta.


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

I'm sorry. I know how frustrating this must be. My Mom has neigbors like that. Her male Maine ****, who was my Grandmothers, went missing right after they moved in and then they told my Mom they wanted to " give her a warning that they were going to trap cats because one pooped in their flower bed" So help me I wanted to go over there and beat them, and I will if my Mom's cat goes missing ( it was my cat, she stole her lol) Anyways, I know it's frustrating, but you have to keep a close eye on them because people like him tend to lash out at the animals in a negative way and I know you definitely don't want that.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I live in a condo complex and currently feed around eight feral/stray/dumped cats. "Grumpy Old Man" ("GOM") didn't like the cats playing around his patio, keeping him up night. I didn't say much (I get intimadated easily), but sympathized with him to a point. Didn't say I would quit feeding the cats, just listened. After he complained to the property management company, I made some adjustments, for example, started feeding the cats behind a dumpster. I also wrote him a note, and put a can of cat deterrent on his door step. He never acknowledged the note or the cat deterrent, but now he is somewhat cordial, saying hello and opening the door for me (and, vice versa).
I put out some literature about TNR, how removing isn't the answer. And have put out flyers announcing when I would be TNRing. I think that has also helped. And I've written an article to be published in the condo association's newsletter.
I also did some legal research (public records available for free online) and determined that part of his gruffness is because of some personal issues. I can't change GOM's behavior, only my own. I can try to change his attitude, knowledge about cats, but, again, I can't change his behavior.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Lineth said:


> "ohhh and if you do take your dog for walks can you please carry a plastic bag to pick up after your dog because I see sometimes that your dog poops everywhere and you don't pick it up.


Please please please please please say that.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

TdegaAnimalShelter said:


> I agree....if your city has a leash law, then the cats are probably in violation of it. It would only take one call to animal control from him to have them picked up.


Leash laws usually only pertain to dogs, sometimes cities don't want any animal loose but this is pretty rare from what I understand. It's unlikely they're breaking any laws.

Anyway, I'd just ignore the guy. Be civil enough to get by, and keep doing what you're doing. My neighbours think Blacky is a stray or maybe just disapprove of us having her as indoor/outdoor because she enjoys spending a lot of time outside. Pfft. It's nice out, I would want to spend a lot of time outside too in this weather too! In the winter she's in my room 80% of the time.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I've had a cat shot off the wall because my neighbor didnt like it sunbathing on the wall "teasing his dog". Ive had cats poisoned with rat poison because the neighbor didnt like some womans many, on the other block, cats...so he decided to just feed it to every cat he saw in the neighborhood...unless you can prove it, its your word against theirs, and you'll still have dead cats. Now my current cats are indoor cats only because I don't trust neighbors period....

I agree I wouldn't JUST stop with the feeding. but perhaps talking to him about what you do with TNR and educating him would be better then the whole pick up your dogs crap argument. I am not saying you are being confrontational...or wrong...but a dead cat is a dead cat...in the end


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

I'd set his house on fire...but hey...thats just me.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

jasoncat said:


> I'd set his house on fire...but hey...thats just me.


^ This. xD rofl


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok I might be playing bad guy in this thread but bare with me...

I have a couple that lives 2 houses down from me. They have 3 cats that are indoor/outdoor. These 3 cats are very destructive. They have ruined the paint on my husband's new truck... they chase and play on the truck scratching the paint and causing rust. This is a very nice truck my husband takes a lot of pride in. He now has 100s of scratch marks on his truck.

These cats have sat at my back door teasing my Golden Retriever. I know they will attack dogs as they have before. I can't even let my own dog out in his own backyard at times due to these cats.

Many times I have been awoken in the middle of the night to loud cat fights in my yard.

They also poop in my yard which creates a problem with my dog. He LOVES cat poop. Not only is this a gross factor for me, a health issue as well if these cats have worms or other diseases.

It is hard to take my dog for a walk when a cat is chasing him around and hissing. 

One of these little darlings got into my house one rainy evening. He tried to get into a tiff with my old cat in her own home. When I picked this cat up to throw it outside, I was scratched and bitten to the point I bled. 

So when I say I am not a fan of "feral" or outdoor cats please understand what I deal with on a daily basis. 

I love all animals but I also am a huge fan of taking responsibility of your pets. They are not my cats and I shouldn't have to deal with their problems in my own home and yard. 

After the one ended up in my house and I was a bleeding mess, I went over to their house and had it out with them. As the blood was still dripping down my arm they didn't have a whole lot to say about the situation. I explained that if the cats were found on my property again I would have them trapped and sent to the shelter.. end of story. After dealing with these cats for 7 years I had had enough of being held hostage by them. I told them if they disagreed I would have the animals picked up ASAP as a bite case and tested for rabies.

The couple went out and got one of those invisible fences the next day and the cats have stayed away.

There are always 2 sides to every story. Some people love cats and go to great lengths to protect them and that is great. You can't expect everyone to love stray animals as much as you do however and they do cause the spread of disease and can have destructive habits that people who don't feed the cats are forced to live with. It isn't fair to call these people jerks. 

I am not against ferals who are in areas where they don't cause destructive behaviors. At the same time I think its just as unfair to make people live with the destructive habits of outdoor cats.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

same here. i think that cats should be indoor if at all possible. outdoors is just too dangerous for cats imho.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ritzpg said:


> I live in a condo complex and currently feed around eight feral/stray/dumped cats. "Grumpy Old Man" ("GOM") didn't like the cats playing around his patio, keeping him up night. I didn't say much (I get intimadated easily), but sympathized with him to a point. Didn't say I would quit feeding the cats, just listened. After he complained to the property management company, I made some adjustments, for example, started feeding the cats behind a dumpster. I also wrote him a note, and put a can of cat deterrent on his door step. He never acknowledged the note or the cat deterrent, but now he is somewhat cordial, saying hello and opening the door for me (and, vice versa).
> I put out some literature about TNR, how removing isn't the answer. And have put out flyers announcing when I would be TNRing. I think that has also helped. And I've written an article to be published in the condo association's newsletter.
> I also did some legal research (public records available for free online) and determined that part of his gruffness is because of some personal issues. I can't change GOM's behavior, only my own. I can try to change his attitude, knowledge about cats, but, again, I can't change his behavior.


Really, REALLY good post and information.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

praline said:


> I am not against ferals who are in areas where they don't cause destructive behaviors. At the same time I think its just as unfair to make people live with the destructive habits of outdoor cats.


Well, those cats sound like terrors, but it really depends on the cats. My cat just lays in our backyard, front yard, and neighbours front garden, she doesn't go anywhere else, and she comes when she's called for the most part. She doesn't cause any problems, she doesn't kill birds, she doesn't kill rodents, she enjoys watching the ducks in the front yard. She's very laid back. The cats this person has sound like good cats, too. They even have a litter box! So, I think it depends on the situation _and_ the cats in question.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

CatsPride said:


> same here. i think that cats should be indoor if at all possible. outdoors is just too dangerous for cats imho.


I won't go that far by any means. There are wonderful places where a cat can live very happily outside. My parents have 7 Barn cats who rarely come in the house. They were all strays that sort of just showed up over the years. They have a great life! They keep the fields free of mice, they run and play. They are well loved and tons of fun to play with.

Its a complicated problem with no solution that I can stand behind. I am against putting animals to sleep except under certain conditions. I am just as against pushing cats onto people who do not like them or want them around.
It only gives cats a bad name. I also have issue with putting to risk the family pet over a feral colony. I never blame the animal ~ its always the owners who dump these cats that should pay.

My answer? Make it a law that every animal born is to be microchiped. When a cat is trapped and a microchip is found on that cat, the owner of the microchip should pay a huge fine and do community service in their local shelter. Notice I said owner of the microchip and not owner of the cat. To me that is the best solution ..ahh in a perfect world.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> When a cat is trapped and a microchip is found on that cat, the owner of the microchip should pay a huge fine and do community service in their local shelter.


Kind of harsh in the case of someone's cat running away. There are many of us here who have had cats escape.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

praline said:


> My answer? Make it a law that every animal born is to be microchiped. When a cat is trapped and a microchip is found on that cat, the owner of the microchip should pay a huge fine and do community service in their local shelter. Notice I said owner of the microchip and not owner of the cat. To me that is the best solution ..ahh in a perfect world.


Completely impossible to implement. I also don't understand why if a cat is trapped, the owners should have to go through all of that, I'd say often the owners of the cat are also going to be the people that had the microchip put in. Maybe the cat was only two doors down from its house when it was caught, or maybe the cat has been lost for years, or slipped out the house one day and the owners are desperately searching for it. The way this is set up gives me the impression that people would be snatching cats out of their own yard, just to fine owners and make them do community service.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Kind of harsh in the case of someone's cat running away. There are many of us here who have had cats escape.


Very true... 

As I said, its a complicated issue with no clear solution. At the same time there are many terrible people who leave poisons out to kill cats. I think this is totally sick. I would much rather my escaped cat be trapped and found then out wandering and get into these poisons or hit by a car. I live really near a major roadway and almost daily I see dogs and cats dead on the side of the road. It breaks my heart and I would rather pay a fine then to scrape my pet off of the highway =(


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a copy and paste of animal rights laws in my state... of course every state is different.

_(2) "Abandons" means to completely forsake and desert an animal previously under the custody or possession of a person without making reasonable arrangements for its proper care, sustenance, and shelter._

The law is already there to prosecute people who dump cats ~ its just not enforced. If they actually enforced this law it would be the best thing for cats as a whole.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Completely impossible to implement. I also don't understand why if a cat is trapped, the owners should have to go through all of that, I'd say often the owners of the cat are also going to be the people that had the microchip put in. Maybe the cat was only two doors down from its house when it was caught, or maybe the cat has been lost for years, or slipped out the house one day and the owners are desperately searching for it. The way this is set up gives me the impression that people would be snatching cats out of their own yard, just to fine owners and make them do community service.


If my dog is found 2 houses away by animal control, he would be picked up and I would have to pay a $100 fine to bail him out. This fine does go up the more times the dog is picked up. This law is enforced for dogs in my area but not cats. Why should cats be any different? If, as you state, your cat is 2 houses away on the property of someone who hates or is allergic to cats why should those people be subject to your cat? Its their property, they own it and have their rights as well. If your cat is on your property, great. But to subject non cat loving people to your beloved kittie when they don't want kittie around is also unfair.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree it's a bit unfair that dogs are stuck with all the laws, but it's for a reason. One thing is, cats aren't usually in your face - if you don't like cats or have allergies that's fine, they probably don't like you either and want nothing to do with you. A dog meanwhile might want to become your best friend, eat everything in sight, attack your child, chase/harm smaller pets, and poop wherever it likes on your lawn.

I think that's the reason the laws are in place for dogs and not cats, dogs can be more of a menace if allowed to roam freely. Cats can poop in a flower bed (fertilizer~ ) and be annoying to you in various ways, but they aren't as much of a threat as dog, they often stick to themselves outside - if they were as much of a problem they would have the same laws placed on them. Plus, were a dog can easily be kept in a yard and not escape it isn't the same for a cat, they're escape artists, unless you watch them like a hawk no yard is fool-proof.

Anyway, you were only taking one of my examples and running with it.  I was just trying to say that any stray animal that's grabbed should not have the owners forced to pay outrageous fees nor need to commit their time to community service.


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

Laws can be enforced with cats, and if there is a problem, they are.

My son was bit by a cat. It was lying in the middle of the road and he tried to move it out of harm's way. We were told to find the cat or get rabies shots - which are NOT safe, btw. We tracked the cat down and offered to pay to have it kenneled for 10 days at the vet of her choice, I'd pay. The lady went bat-**** crazy on me - threatened me, told me to let my son be sick, wouldn't show the rabies cert. Just awful. So, we let the law deal with it. $200 a day until she turned the cat over to be kenneled. (And, unfortunately, that cost $40 to kennel at the pound, which she had to do once they were involved.) She was also ticketed for allowing her cat to roam. I'm afraid she might have gotten in trouble for having too many cats as well, but I wasn't privy to that information.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

sad.. is your son okay?


I hope the cat is too.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think anyone who lets their cats go in another neighbors yard is disrespectful.Your cat should be at or in your house. I dont want another persons cat pooping in my flower beds or yard!My own doesnt even do that. Shes indoor only. I hate the thought of stepping in or putting my hands in cat poo. I shouldnt have to if you take care of YOUR cat!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

mel2mdl said:


> Laws can be enforced with cats, and if there is a problem, they are.
> 
> My son was bit by a cat. It was lying in the middle of the road and he tried to move it out of harm's way. We were told to find the cat or get rabies shots - which are NOT safe, btw. We tracked the cat down and offered to pay to have it kenneled for 10 days at the vet of her choice, I'd pay. The lady went bat-**** crazy on me - threatened me, told me to let my son be sick, wouldn't show the rabies cert. Just awful. So, we let the law deal with it. $200 a day until she turned the cat over to be kenneled. (And, unfortunately, that cost $40 to kennel at the pound, which she had to do once they were involved.) She was also ticketed for allowing her cat to roam. I'm afraid she might have gotten in trouble for having too many cats as well, but I wasn't privy to that information.


WOW, yeah I would have gone mama nutso on them if my 2 legged baby was involved. I admit, I didn't call animal control though I did tell them if I saw their cats in my yard again I would. 
Its my way of thinking that owners like this give cats a bad name. 



> I think anyone who lets their cats go in another neighbors yard is disrespectful.Your cat should be at or in your house. I dont want another persons cat pooping in my flower beds or yard!My own doesnt even do that. Shes indoor only. I hate the thought of stepping in or putting my hands in cat poo. I shouldnt have to if you take care of YOUR cat!


I know many people say when cats poop in the garden it is like fertilizer. This is completely untrue. I love to garden and have looked into compost piles and natural fertilizers. The first thing you learn is waste from carnivores is horrible, unhealthy and plain dangerous to use as a fertilizer. The only type of poo you should use it that of prey animals. 
The gardening part isn't what angers me, its my dog's love for cat poo. I have an 8 foot tall wooden privacy fence in my backyard. When I let Bentley out, I don't have to have him on a leash. He can run and play and all of that good stuff in his backyard. For a while I had to do a backyard inspection for cat poo whenever I let him out. When he sneaks into my cats' litter box its more of a gross factor ~ when he eats the poo of strange outdoor cats that I don't know have had shots or worms it becomes a real health issue. I would expect this in public but not in my own backyard.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

mel2mdl said:


> We were told to find the cat or get rabies shots - which are NOT safe, btw.


What makes them not safe? I guess I have never known anyone shotted for rabies. At our local zoo a few years ago a lady wasn't paying attention to her child and it climbed in the meerkat cage and one bit the kid. They were given a choice of doing the rabies shots or declining and having the zoo kill all ten meerkats. They declined the test...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait...
A negligent mother let her kid wander off into a zoo enclosure and she declined the rabies shots and let the zoo put down 10 meerkats?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She sure did! Doesn't that seem like the right decision? I still get mad when it comes up.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> What makes them not safe? I guess I have never known anyone shotted for rabies. At our local zoo a few years ago a lady wasn't paying attention to her child and it climbed in the meerkat cage and one bit the kid. They were given a choice of doing the rabies shots or declining and having the zoo kill all ten meerkats. They declined the test...


Had it been my boys, I would have been standing over them at the hospital and not only taking photos and laughing at them but also saying, "I bet you won't do that again!"

Of course my boys are almost grown men hehe

The rabies shot in humans is extremely painful has many many many side effects, including death and its a series of shots you get over a period of time that is extremely expensive. I have never had one nor do I know anyone who has but its supposed to be one of the more painful treatments you go through if exposed to something. 
I would have trouble having a small boy go through that regardless of how stupid the mother was. 

But I don't understand why the animals were put down? Nowadays they quarantine the animal as rabies cases are very rare. Did the zoo explain why they didn't quarantine?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I never checked why they didn't quarantine, I didn't know about the new methods back then. I would make my kid get those shots, the meerkats shouldn't be punished.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I guess I never checked why they didn't quarantine, I didn't know about the new methods back then. I would make my kid get those shots, the meerkats shouldn't be punished.


My boys are older so no question they would get the shots but there are so many side effects that could damage the child for life ... man I just don't know. I agree in the punish factor and that it wasn't the meerkats fault but I have serious issues with justifying a treatment that can blind and maim a child just to show him. It wasn't the kids fault as much as the mother (assuming the kid was very young). The Rabies treatment isn't anything like going in to get your MMR shot... its extremely serious. It has brought grown men to their knees. I just think the whole thing could have been avoided with quarantine. I wonder if the mother had something to do with denying the quarantine? It just seems there would have been a better way to handle it for everyone :?


----------

